
Basic income – could it bring us closer to together? - doener
https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2017/04/basic-income-could-it-bring-us-closer-to-together?utm_content=buffer4aa05&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
futun
The unbridled price-inflation of basic goods which mathematically must follow
any broad per-capita capital injection will certainly not bring anyone closer
together ... except maybe in terms of overcrowded / shared housing as rents
soar.

